# Cubase - Saving track insert presets and moving them to a new computer?



## samclarke669 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Not 100% sure what the correct term is. But i've got a few presets saved, and the same with EQ profiles, that id like to move to my new build, but i'm not sure how!

I've attached a screenshot of what I mean, does Cubase store the data of these presets anywhere? 






Any help would be awesome

Cheers in advance.


----------



## iceythe (Apr 19, 2013)

The track presets saved in the drop-down menu of the inspector are saved differently. In order to have a physical preset that you can import through a file, you need to right-click the actual track and select "Save Track Preset...". Same thing with loading, using that method.

Assuming you're on Win7, it then stores the file in:

```
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Track Presets\
```

Depending on the type of track (Audio, Group, etc) it's in one of the folders inside that path.


----------



## samclarke669 (Apr 22, 2013)

Iceythe.. Thanks!

What about the EQ presets? Is it the same general area?


----------



## iceythe (Apr 22, 2013)

For VST2 presets;

C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg

From there, depending on your Cubase version, enter the Cubase folder and then Presets folder. Presets are sorted into folders named the same as the plug-in.

I.e, if you're running 32-bit Cubase 5, the path is;

```
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Cubase 5\Presets
```



VST3 preset location is pretty simple now. It's basically in your Documents folder.

For VST3 presets (latest version Cubase 5);

```
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\Documents\VST3 Presets
```

For VST3 presets (pre-updated Cubase 5, old location);

```
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\VST3 Presets
```

Read more about vst3 presets location here.


----------

